# Best Internet solution?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Bit stuck trying to get set up with internet. 

I'm not really up to all the terminology but need decent speed and just enough download for email, facebook, etc - not really into downloading films/ music. Also need Skype compatabilty.

Several companies have (understandably) said they cannot offer contract until you have a credit rating with a Spanish bank account paying utility bills, etc. for at least 6 months. Others only offer a minimum 18 month contract with hefty charges for stopping early.

Can only commit to a 12 month contract for now - and don't have the required credit rating in Spain yet, so it seems a pre-pay dongle might have to do for now.

Yoigo offer this at 3 euros/ day - way too expensive for everyday use.

I've been looking at Masmovil - as their's works with Skype - but can't really make head nor tail of their website - even though it's in English!

Any recommendations/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

On another thread recently I think someone pointed out that by law you can cancel a contract at any time - without incurring charges? 

They all work with Skype. You just have to download the free software from Skype 5.5 for Windows - Download the latest version of Skype and get free computer calls.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Now I didn't know about that software, wonder if that would work? I have read a few times that some of the USB modems just do not allow Skype.

I read that bit too, about the cancellation charges not being legal, or something to that effect - but I doubt you would beat the big companies on it. After all if cancellation charges are written into the contract, and you break the contract by quitting early, they are, surely, entitled to the payment as per the Terms and Conditions of Contract.

Gets expensive, paying these charges every year - just paid BT ones - when you are liable to have to move around a bit!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whereabouts in Spain are you based? Where we are none of the ISPs bother with credit ratings, you just sign up and thats about it. Never heard of anyone having USB issues with Skype...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brocher said:


> Now I didn't know about that software, wonder if that would work? I have read a few times that some of the USB modems just do not allow Skype.
> 
> I read that bit too, about the cancellation charges not being legal, or something to that effect - but I doubt you would beat the big companies on it. After all if cancellation charges are written into the contract, and you break the contract by quitting early, they are, surely, entitled to the payment as per the Terms and Conditions of Contract.
> 
> Gets expensive, paying these charges every year - just paid BT ones - when you are liable to have to move around a bit!


You can´t use Skype on a PC without the software. 

I guess the Skype problem with USB modems are because they aren't powerful enough? If you use a proper 3 Mb ADSL connection you should be fine. Do you already have a telephone line?

If you are terminating your contract early because you are leaving the country, there shouldn´t be a problem. Just cancel the direct debit and return the router.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you have a phone line in the property? If you do then you should be able to get an ADSL connection no problem. I have never had to prove any credit ratings anywhere, just walk in with your NIE or passport and sign the form. Vodafone probably offer the best ADSL package in Marbella with speeds up to 20MB, the cost was 39€ a month when I had it and that included free national calls too. Movistar also have a semi decent ADSL deal too with no penalties for terminating the contract

As the USB 3G dongles are provided by mobile phone companies they often block VoIP (such as Skype) traffic through the 3G connection as obviously this results in them losing money


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

i have a prepaid inernet called BLAU it is unlimited, for one month
it s only 25euro......


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm using a USB modem with telefonica. I've tried other USB modems from Vodafone and Yoigo but they are rubbish here. My Skype works with the Telfonica modem.

It's also true that there is no such thing as a 12/18 month contract....not according to the Communications Ombudsman anyway. If you want to end your contract you only have to give two weeks notice by writing. If the supplier doesn't provide a good service you can cancel immediately without giving the two weeks notice. As I posted before.....

_"Here is some information that may help those who find themselves trapped in the usual 18 month contract with a phone company that they are not happy with.

I recently took out a contract with a company and received this with the contract:

TELECOMMUNICATIONS CONSUMER RIGHTS.

Under the current legislation of the Spanish Ministry in charge of Telecommunications, Department Trade and Industry with respect to the protection of telecommunications consumer rights, the following rights, among others are guaranteed.

3. You are entitled to subscribe from the service at any moment. In such case, the only requirement is that you communicate it 15 days beforehand to the service provider. Once your request is received the cancellation of your subscription will be handled in a maximum term of fifteen days.


According to the information, you can also cancel your contract without penalty, if any aspect of the contract (such as prices) change and you are not happy with the changes."_


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

enjoylife said:


> i have a prepaid inernet called BLAU it is unlimited, for one month
> it s only 25euro......


We would be interested in that, I looked on Blau.es but it's a bit difficult to translate for a novice like me! Could you PM me some info in English, we are going to be in Murcia. Thank you


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We would be interested in that, I looked on Blau.es but it's a bit difficult to translate for a novice like me!
> 
> Translating the offers - that's half our problem, too! That and Sales Assistants who had no clue either and no interest in selling! Honestly, I hate pressured selling but the shops we visited were useless!
> 
> ...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the correct way to insert several quotes from previous replies, please!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Can anyone tell me the correct way to insert several quotes from previous replies, please!


unfortunately there isn't a multi-quote button - it can be done - but it's fiddly

best just to answer each post individually


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> unfortunately there isn't a multi-quote button - it can be done - but it's fiddly
> 
> best just to answer each post individually


Thanks! I've seen some folk do it - makes it very easy to read. But not really up for "fiddly!!"


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

*blau internet*



Monkey Hangers said:


> We would be interested in that, I looked on Blau.es but it's a bit difficult to translate for a novice like me! Could you PM me some info in English, we are going to be in Murcia. Thank you



hi, 
ref. blau internet ....the first month including modem it was i think 40euro... after to recharge for one month is only 25euro... if you use more than 2GB than it becomes slow but no charges extra....i had vodafone prepaid before,but its much more expensive...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

*internet*

Hi,

yes also use Skype with it..........it just becomes a bit slow if you exceed 2G ...


----------

